# Utah Lake to be restored.



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=5801281


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

That's a huge project. I wonder if it can really be done? I would love to have it restored, but skeptical it can happen.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

We should be seeing public fisherman access put up and improved near Lincoln beach (at the "L") within a few months. Also, possibly, some new access and maybe a primitive boat ramp on the West side. There are more hopefully coming as well. The carp removal has taken place through the winter up to the present time and was a success so far. That is a 7 yr. project however, so no immediate changes should be expected presently. 

These issues are discussed at meetings of the Utah Lake Fish forum, which is a cooperative effort of the DWR, the Utah Lake Commission, and JSRIP. The ULFF is taking the lead on these access projects. It also offers the angling public an opportunity to have a voice in helping Utah Lake become a better fishery and recreational destination. We will have another meeting next month. 

The public is invited.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

-_O- -_O- ...Restore Utah Lake !! -_O- 

Yeah........nuke the place !!!!!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Catherder said:


> We should be seeing public fisherman access put up and improved near Lincoln beach (at the "L") within a few months. Also, possibly, some new access and maybe a primitive boat ramp on the West side. There are more hopefully coming as well. The carp removal has taken place through the winter up to the present time and was a success so far. That is a 7 yr. project however, so no immediate changes should be expected presently.
> 
> These issues are discussed at meetings of the Utah Lake Fish forum, which is a cooperative effort of the DWR, the Utah Lake Commission, and JSRIP. The ULFF is taking the lead on these access projects. It also offers the angling public an opportunity to have a voice in helping Utah Lake become a better fishery and recreational destination. We will have another meeting next month.
> 
> The public is invited.


This is good to hear. What do they plan on doing with all the polluted silt in the lake bottom? Regardless if they take out the carp, they will come back if they can't improve the water quality, hence the reply by .45. It is a monumental task for sure. But, if no one tries, then we will never know if it can happen.

Please post the dates, time and place of this meeting. I would like to attend it.


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

I hope this happens in my life time! It would be great to have a fishery that's worth going to this close to home!

Just wondering... has anyone estimated the amount of silt that is on the lake bottom? They should bring in a couple of those dredgers they use on the Mississippi.


----------



## HunterGeek (Sep 13, 2007)

Just four or five years ago there were proposals to split the lake in two with a causeway to the west side. Before that, there was talk of diking off, and essentially draining Goshen Bay to create a large wetlands area. Now people want to restore it, whatever that means. It seems like conflicting plans come along almost every four or five years.

I'd love to see Utah Lake restored to what it was 150 years ago, but let's face it, it's shallow and immediately downstream from four hundred thousand people's whose various wastes and chemical pollutants flow into that thin film of water.

I wish this commission and the lake a lot of luck, but like RnF, I'm skeptical.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

RnF said:


> Catherder said:
> 
> 
> > We should be seeing public fisherman access put up and improved near Lincoln beach (at the "L") within a few months. Also, possibly, some new access and maybe a primitive boat ramp on the West side. There are more hopefully coming as well. The carp removal has taken place through the winter up to the present time and was a success so far. That is a 7 yr. project however, so no immediate changes should be expected presently.
> ...


If they can get rid of enough carp rooting around, the weed beds will come back. This is the soil stabilizer between the reeds and the deeper water out to 8' or so. This will cut down on some of the siltines, but I don't think UT lake will ever be, not silty. To wide and shallow.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

What I don't get is why folks think this lake is so terrible. I'm on it all the time during the summer.... Making it a fishery worth going to? Do you not fish for catfish, walleye, white bass, perch, LM Bass, bullheads or bluegill? There are a ton of fish in there and it always blows me away when people consider themselves "too good" for that lake... its a fantastic fishery, just the way it is but people need to quit turning up their nose at the dirty water. It also holds a lot of ducks, provides sanctuary and forage for tons of fish eating birds... all of which probably wouldn't be surviving there if the lake was really as bad as folks try to make it sound. News flash... it won't ever be a crystal clear trout lake again. With at least three major tributaries and lots of little seeps and creeks that drain in there, it'll always get muck, garbage and whatever else washes down from the surrounding towns and mountains during high water periods. Why not just appreciate that we have a lake where actually hardy species of fish can survive and in some cases grow to monstrous sizes? Sometimes I think we're too into fixing everything for our own good and we miss what we already have right in front of us. :?


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> What I don't get is why folks think this lake is so terrible. I'm on it all the time during the summer.... Making it a fishery worth going to? Do you not fish for catfish, walleye, white bass, perch, LM Bass, bullheads or bluegill? There are a ton of fish in there and it always blows me away when people consider themselves "too good" for that lake... its a fantastic fishery, just the way it is but people need to quit turning up their nose at the dirty water.


Riverrat, I share your feelings about the lake. I'm a warm water angler at heart and I go to Utah Lake a lot, actually. I've caught large mouth bass, white bass and catfish from Utah lake, all of which appeared to be healthy but the sheer amount of carp in the lake is insane and I think they diminish the quality of the lake and the fish!

I grew up fishing lakes in SC such as Clark's Hill, Lake Murry, and Santee Cooper... all great warm water lakes. They are managed well and the water quality is good which directly effects the quality of the fish. My comment about "a fishery that's worth go to" had a key point which was being close to home. I live in Eagle Mountain and in the summer I LOVE to bass fish but I ofter pass up Utah Lake and go to other waters like DC or Jordanelle. If Utah Lake gets more attention and management I think it will only get better. I would love to fish Utah lake more this summer and hopefully... with less carp! =)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Carp equals bait....  I used to live in Provo and honestly, I'd like to try and fish Utah Lake more for bass... I was like you, I'd go to Deer Creek and Jordanelle to chase bass. They were only incidental catches for me at UL. Honestly, with all the cruddy water, and the bad rep that surrounds UL, it has its own kinda personality that I'm into.... I don't mind all the negative stuff about it because I've been on it (as have you) and we know whats really going on there. The carp.... yeah, they're a problem but they've tried everything short of .45's idea haven't they without tons of success? On a water body that large, short of bringing it way, way down to minimize the area for fish to occupy, is there really any way to rid the lake of huge numbers of carp?


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I hate to be the burden of bad news but Utah Lake will never be restored or get rid of the carp problem. Whoever tries to attempt it might as well just go throw all their money in the lake right now and it'll be about the same. I feel pretty safe saying I fish that lake just as much if not more then the next guy in here. The carp population will not go away. I hope someone can prove me wrong, but until one spends enough time on that lake and see's every knook and cranny in that lake, they will realize it can't happen. Again, i hope i'm wrong but i don't see it changing. 

And yes I agree... it is in my opinion one of the better fisheries in the state how it is. If they dredge it, it may even improve it but as far as the carp problem, it will always be just that.. a problem.


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Yeah, I'm with you... people don't know what they got in their own back yard! :shock: 

Good point on the bait factor but I actually don't think the carp need to be removed completely... just managed. People bash carp so much but they have their place too. Yes, they have rid the lake bottom of aquatic plants but what would Utah Lake look like, being as shallow as it is, if no carp were introduced into the lake in the first place? I can't help but wonder if the problem now would be weed growth! Anyway, just thought I'd share another scenario.

I think the key to Utah Lake's success, as a warm water fishery, is to get people interested in its potential. It's already a fabulous place to fish for certain species, as you already know but I bet it would excel as a largemouth bass fishery! It has perfect habitat for bass, just look at the amount of shoreline cover and the shallowness of the lake perfect for weed growth.

Anyway, I hope it happens but I too am skeptical it will ever be "restored" to it's original state... but it does have potential to be better.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

RnF said:


> This is good to hear. What do they plan on doing with all the polluted silt in the lake bottom? Regardless if they take out the carp, they will come back if they can't improve the water quality, hence the reply by .45. It is a monumental task for sure. But, if no one tries, then we will never know if it can happen.
> 
> Please post the dates, time and place of this meeting. I would like to attend it.


1. As Troll mentioned, the goal is to reduce the carp enough to allow the aquatic vegetation to regrow. This will hold down a fair bit of silt. We are realistic however that the water will not ever look like Bear lake. The silt has always been there in a large degree. What will happen though if the aquatic vegetation returns is that it will serve as a refuge for YOY fish and that the sport fishery will markedly improve. (as well as help the young suckers)

2. It is recognized that carp depredation will be needed down the road, (Assuming we achieve the initial goals) What is exciting to me as an angler is that currently the biomass of carp in the lake is 80-90%, depending on the study. If that number is reduced to say 30-40% or better, the biomass deficit will be replaced. It won't be replaced by June suckers, it will be replaced by sport species. UL is already a good fishery, but I feel it could be better.

3. A word on pollution. The carp and channel cats do have a PCB advisory on them. However, the other game species were tested and passed for PCB standards. Additionally, the fish tested at UL in the 2007 release of the MERCURY study came back with some of the lowest values in the state. A perch out of UL is much safer to eat than a perch out of Jordanelle, which is close to the advisory limit. The other main pollution issue out there is phosphorus, which will cause algae blooms, eutrophication, and ecosystem issues, but does not affect flesh quality.

4. The biologists know it is a difficult task, and saving the June sucker may or may not work. We know that. What I have seen from the workers on this though is that this effort WILL improve the fishery and the recreational opportunities for us all and it is and could be quite a treasure in our back yards for decades to come.

5. I will post when the next meeting is. We had a meeting on March 4th, but I forgot to post it. I guess I had HB187 on the brain, like a lot of us here.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I think this is outstanding... Are they ever going to eliminate carp, no not in a million years unless they nuke the place... Is it detrimental to the plan that they remove all the carp, no look at all the other lakes that still have carp in them... I think any improvements are good ones from adding new access points to improving current access points... removing even 50% of the carp and restoring 20% of the vegitation would be an outstanding improvement... I also think it would be a good idea to dredge a chanel through the center of the lake, by all means not the whole lake just a decent chanel... that would be enough to keep the recreational boaters in the middle away from the good fishin spots, and make the area more appealing to recreational boaters... Like I said any improvement they make would be a good one... It is already a great fishery I agree but it could be better... The carp removal must be doing alright they had a semi crash loaded with 36000lbs of carp from the lake in Payson the other day...


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> What I don't get is why folks think this lake is so terrible. I'm on it all the time during the summer.... Making it a fishery worth going to? Do you not fish for catfish, walleye, white bass, perch, LM Bass, bullheads or bluegill? There are a ton of fish in there and it always blows me away when people consider themselves "too good" for that lake... its a fantastic fishery, just the way it is but people need to quit turning up their nose at the dirty water. It also holds a lot of ducks, provides sanctuary and forage for tons of fish eating birds... all of which probably wouldn't be surviving there if the lake was really as bad as folks try to make it sound. News flash... it won't ever be a crystal clear trout lake again. With at least three major tributaries and lots of little seeps and creeks that drain in there, it'll always get muck, garbage and whatever else washes down from the surrounding towns and mountains during high water periods. Why not just appreciate that we have a lake where actually hardy species of fish can survive and in some cases grow to monstrous sizes? Sometimes I think we're too into fixing everything for our own good and we miss what we already have right in front of us. :?


Since they want to take all the rivers and streams away from us, maybe they are trying to retore it as a Bonneville Cutthroat fishery like it was when the pioneers entered the valley? I mean a guy does have to have a place to catch a trout or two! :mrgreen:  :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

HighNDry said:


> Since they want to take all the rivers and streams away from us, maybe they are trying to restore it as a Bonneville Cutthroat fishery like it was when the pioneers entered the valley? I mean a guy does have to have a place to catch a trout or two! :mrgreen:  :mrgreen: :lol:


You may be interested to know that a Bonneville cutt was pulled from the carp nets a couple of weeks ago. (This tidbit is shared as informational only. There are no immediate plans by the DWR to return UL to a cutt fishery)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Since they want to take all the rivers and streams away from us, maybe they are trying to retore it as a Bonneville Cutthroat fishery like it was when the pioneers entered the valley? I mean a guy does have to have a place to catch a trout or two! :mrgreen:  :mrgreen: :lol:


There are definitely trout in that lake.... I wouldn't have expected THAT fish per se... but they're in there and usually are a pretty decent size when you find em. 8) I actually talked to a coworker who hopes that efforts to publicize or beautify Utah Lake fail... just because he sails out on the lake and loves it that its one of the few places he can go on a weekend and have plenty of water to move around on. His biggest gripe with all the more popular lakes is that it takes forever to get a spot to launch. Oddly enough, Bear Lake was one of the places he complained about.  I say keep it ugly, keep it dirty and the fishing will stay as good as its always been. The June sucker.... a lost cause, let em go already and use the tax dollars on something else. Give me all the PCB's in catfish that I can handle because apparently they taste great. :lol:


----------



## Dark Cloud (Dec 17, 2007)

They have been netting the carp for years and it does nothing. I know how many carp have come out of that lake in the commercial nets and it never made a dent in the population, so how would you net more? I have grown up on that lake from fishing to hunting to boating and you will never change it, and I hope they don't waste money trying to do so. If you want to see clear water and trout go to deer creek or bear lake. I find it funny that the lake has a bad rap, but willard is ok? Williard is no different then Utah lake but people go and play and fish all the time and I never here that it's a dump, it looks the same and in my book it is the same, and has alot of the same fish in it. I know the lake better then most people and you are all right the lake is a dump and the fishing and hunting suck so don't waste your time going.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Dark Cloud said:


> They have been netting the carp for years and it does nothing. I know how many carp have come out of that lake in the commercial nets and it never made a dent in the population, so how would you net more? I have grown up on that lake from fishing to hunting to boating and you will never change it, and I hope they don't waste money trying to do so. If you want to see clear water and trout go to deer creek or bear lake. I find it funny that the lake has a bad rap, but willard is ok? Williard is no different then Utah lake but people go and play and fish all the time and I never here that it's a dump, it looks the same and in my book it is the same, and has alot of the same fish in it. I know the lake better then most people and you are all right the lake is a dump and the fishing and hunting suck so don't waste your time going.


Let hope fatbass doesn't read this post.... I believe the wipers in willard make it a much more attractive lake the utah lake... IMHO :mrgreen:


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

again.. there are 2 kinds of smart... book smart and common smart. It seems logical that you can eliminate or put a dent in the carp popullation, but until you access the water and spend a fair amount of time on it and see all the structure it has you will then realize the carp population will never be under control. You may make a small dent in the popullation but unless you have that constant $$$ year after year you won't get anywhere. Save your money, THE CARP POPULATION WILL NEVER GO AWAY!!!!!!!!!! I can show you areas in the lake that have endles amount of carp minnows. they're either too small for a net or there in structure that a boat or man would have a hard time netting. Your p*ssin in the wind.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

A few random comments.

1.


americanforkdude said:


> again.. there are 2 kinds of smart... book smart and common smart.


After about 5 years of study, the "book smarts" biologists have determined that to reduce the carp population, 2.5 million lbs of carp per year for 7 years is required to do it. After only 4 months of intensive netting, the Loys (the commercial fishermen in charge)are 1/2 way there for the year.

2.


americanforkdude said:


> It seems logical that you can eliminate or put a dent in the carp popullation, but until you access the water and spend a fair amount of time on it and see all the structure it has you will then realize the carp population will never be under control.





Dark Cloud said:


> They have been netting the carp for years and it does nothing. I know how many carp have come out of that lake in the commercial nets and it never made a dent in the population, so how would you net more?


The person in charge of the netting operation is Bill Loy. He is a fourth generation commercial fisherman on Utah lake. You may think you know UL, but this guys knowledge of Utah lake is absolutely amazing. Watching his netting operation shows he knows his stuff. I know the structure you are talking about, however, the carp move out of there for the most part in the winter. These are the most productive times to net. Last meeting, he showed us how he netted through the ice. It was pretty impressive. The carp fry also grow quickly and reach nettable size fairly quickly.

They have been netting at UL for years, but the Loys have only taken what their permit allowed and what the previous existing market allowed at the time. Now, they are getting paid to catch as many as they possibly can.

3.


americanforkdude said:


> Save your money, THE CARP POPULATION WILL NEVER GO AWAY!!!!!!!!!!





americanforkdude said:


> Your p*ssin in the wind.


No one is claiming that they will "go away". There will need to be some additional removal down the road. We know that. As for the costs of improving the lake and trying to save the June sucker, if you want to b*%#h about that cost, then write your national congressman. The Endangered Species Act decrees that the effort be made to save the fish. I for one have no illusions that it will be quite difficult to return the suckers to a healthy, self sustaining population. However, I would also hope that you wouldn't gripe too much about the improved tributary streams, improved habitat, improved water quality, improved sport fishing and hunting, increased public access and possibly a new primitive boat ramp or two (what we are currently working on with the ULFF) , all made possible by trying to save the sucker and clean up the lake.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

There are a few reasons that make me believe what I do....

#1 How long will the funding be available for to carry this project out on a long term basis? As stated, they are making a "dent" in the population is all. The second you let off fishing for them commercially your giving them back the upper hand.. 
#2 The lack of commercial fisherman in the area.. Sounds like the Loy's run a good business but it may take a lot more then one family to really put a dent in the population.
#3 If the first two were met... the size of the lake is enough to overwhelm fisherman.

There are other considerations as well but those 3 really put a damper on things. I would love to meet the Loy's and see there set up. I'de be willing to give them a hand here or there when I could I think it's pretty interesting. I thnk the lake is already a top notch fishery and I would like to see it get even better. I personally just don't see it happening. I guess time will tell.


----------



## Dark Cloud (Dec 17, 2007)

I have watched the loy family for years and even know them and there ways of fishing. I see what they they can catch in just a few short hours and I still don't think you can control the carp in the lake. The lake is huge. You can learn alot from watching them drag the nets, if you pay attention to what they are catching it's not always carp and can give you a heads up on whats in the area to catch. I think more access points is a great idea but I don't think spending money on trying to control the carp is worth it. If you want to kill all of the carp, tag one and put a reward out for it, you will have everybody down there with their bows shooting them. Maybe instead of neting them we can use dynamite, we would be killing carp and making the lake deeper at the same time :mrgreen:


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Commission accepts plan to restore Utah Lake
The Associated Press 

PROVO, Utah -- The final draft of a master plan to revitalize Utah Lake is done and ready for a review at the state level.
Larry Ellertson, vice chairman of the Utah Lake Commission, says the plan to restore Utah's largest natural freshwater lake and expand recreational opportunities has to go through a 45-day review.

The Utah Lake Commission voted last week to accept the master plan, which has been under development for the past year.

The plan proposes developing access to the lake for boating and fishing; creating a bicycle and hiking trail; eliminating invasive carp; and restoring native species, including the June sucker.

The commission will hold a public hearing on the master plan on March 26 in Provo. The state will accept public comments for 45 days.


----------



## jdmckell (Nov 12, 2007)

americanforkdude said:


> I hate to be the burden of bad news but Utah Lake will never be restored or get rid of the carp problem. ....If they dredge it, it may even improve it but as far as the carp problem, it will always be just that.. a problem.


I have a strong opinion when it comes to Utah Lake and I have to agree with AFDude. The problems in that lake are not going to go away until all the carp have. The part that gets me frustrated is that the state has already spent over 43 million in reintroducing the June Sucker. The reason this project has become so expensive is the fish are being put into an environment that is not capable of allowing that species to thrive. Majority of the problems in that lake derive from the carp. I fish the lake often, mostly for Large Mouth. And while I don't want to loose the amazing bass population that exists in the lake, I do think the quicker and less expensive fix to this problem is to poison the lake and start with a clean slate. Wipe out the Carp completely and stop wasting so much time and money on the project. Vegetation then needs to be re-introduced and established and I don't think it would be a bad idea to dredge certain areas of the lake.

I regularly fish in a part of the lake that is sectioned away from the main lake by lots of reeds. This part of the lake is only about 4 feet deep but has more vegetation and (believe it or not) is crystal clear. Each time I wade in this area of the lake I can see straight to the bottom and can see multiple fish. The last time I fished it; I ventured in with my waders and was in about 3 feet of water. I looked down while I was fishing to notice a large channel cat laying on the bottom right between my legs. With enough vegetation, visibility in the main lake could return.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

Petersen said:


> I'd love to see Utah Lake restored to what it was 150 years ago, but let's face it, it's shallow and immediately downstream from four hundred thousand people's whose various wastes and chemical pollutants flow into that thin film of water.
> 
> I wish this commission and the lake a lot of luck, but like RnF, I'm skeptical.


I agree would love to see this happen, but not very hopeful it will happen. There are so many variables that must be fixed. First you would need to clean up the Jordan River or just dam it up and create Utah's largest freshwater cesspool. Maybe they can return it to a natural color as apposed to that nuclear green hue.


----------



## jdmckell (Nov 12, 2007)

FishMogul said:


> Petersen said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to see Utah Lake restored to what it was 150 years ago, but let's face it, it's shallow and immediately downstream from four hundred thousand people's whose various wastes and chemical pollutants flow into that thin film of water.
> ...


Why the Jordan River?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

A few more comments;

RE:


americanforkdude said:


> There are a few reasons that make me believe what I do....
> #1 How long will the funding be available for to carry this project out on a long term basis? As stated, they are making a "dent" in the population is all. The second you let off fishing for them commercially your giving them back the upper hand.


This is a valid concern, especially for the 7 yr. trial period where we will see if the carp can be controlled in this manner. The latest news does sound encouraging though in this regard.

RE:


americanforkdude said:


> #2 The lack of commercial fisherman in the area.. Sounds like the Loy's run a good business but it may take a lot more then one family to really put a dent in the population.


This winter, the Loys had another commercial fisherman from Minnesota fishing with them. Especially if the funding is not an issue and target harvest levels achievable, then more commercial anglers would be sought and welcomed. Also, the Loys are currently being paid by the government, not by what they get from the harvested carp.

RE:


americanforkdude said:


> I would love to meet the Loy's and see there set up. I'de be willing to give them a hand here or there when I could I think it's pretty interesting. I thnk the lake is already a top notch fishery and I would like to see it get even better.


I think you might enjoy coming to some of the ULFF meetings. Last month, we received a presentation about the very things you asked about. I also agree that it already is a good fishery. I guess I think it can be even better.

RE:


jdmckell said:


> And while I don't want to loose the amazing bass population that exists in the lake, I do think the quicker and less expensive fix to this problem is to poison the lake and start with a clean slate. Wipe out the Carp completely and stop wasting so much time and money on the project.


Don't you think that IF poisoning the lake would work they would have done this long ago? Besides the large size of the lake itself, there are also countless tributaries, marshes, and springs that harbor carp. Rotenone treatment of the entire lake has been looked at for years, but simply will not work. It is being studied currently for selective use when carp congregate in small areas in the autumn.

Finally, dredging is mentioned occasionally with respect to UL. While dredging harbor channels may occasionally be done, dredging large areas of the lake is not fruitful, as the silt is quite mobile due to the constant wind action, and will quickly refill. UL will never be a deep lake and yes, will never probably be what it was in pioneer times. It could however, be better than what it is now.


----------



## jdmckell (Nov 12, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Don't you think that IF poisoning the lake would work they would have done this long ago? Besides the large size of the lake itself, there are also countless tributaries, marshes, and springs that harbor carp. Rotenone treatment of the entire lake has been looked at for years, but simply will not work. It is being studied currently for selective use when carp congregate in small areas in the autumn.


I think the main reason that they frown on poisoning the lake is because of the June Sucker and all the money that has been invested on the struggling population that currently resides in the lake. It is a large lake and logistically it would be a huge undertaking, especially with the tributaries and other areas that harbor carp. It has been done before on other large lakes with multiple tributaries and the one thing Utah Lake has going for it when it comes to a rotenone treatment, is the lake is already shallow which has been proven to make a rotenone treatment more effective. A drip of retenone could be established at each tributary and the other small areas that harbor the carp could be targeted as well. These efforts might not knock out the entire population of carp, but it sure could help to get things rolling in the right direction.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

jdmckell said:


> I think the main reason that they frown on poisoning the lake is because of the June Sucker and all the money that has been invested on the struggling population that currently resides in the lake.


Actually, they have a large enough reserve population of June suckers at Red Butte and other places that if they could actually poison the entire lake and "clean the slate" they could do so and easily reintroduce the suckers and whatever other species. As I understand it, besides the tributary, refuge problem, which is significant, the large size of UL would practically exhaust the national supply of rotenone if it was attempted. I read somewhere that Strawberry was the largest lake ever treated in the US. UL is larger still. The chubs still quickly came back, and there is no predator to put a slot limit on and have them eat carp.


----------



## jdmckell (Nov 12, 2007)

Wow that's pretty amazing. I would keep hoping that there was a way that they could logistically figure out how to make it happen, not just for the sake of the carp but that lake could hold some serious potential if they had a fresh start and could make an educated selection as to which fish to introduce back into the lake. I know a lot of people like catching the white bass, but those fish are so preditorial and multiply very quickly. Many species of fish that I think would be nice to have in the lake would never thrive because of their inability to compete well with the White Bass. I still think Utah Lake is an excellent fishery. I just know it could be significantly better. 

I realize draining the lake completely (being that it’s not a reservoir) would probably not be an option or I’m sure they would have thought of that. That would be a great opportunity however to dredge certain areas and introduce vegetation.


----------

